# دى نهاية كل بنت بتتكبر على العرسان



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

رسالة الى  الفتيات

أوعى 

أوعى 

أوعى 

تستنى الرجل  الكامل

اللى ينطس فى نظره ويتقدملك
اقبليه من سكات

وإلا  

هتبقى زى صاحبتنا دى

<<


<<



<<


<<























​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أبريل 2009)

ياساتر يارب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوكو​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أبريل 2009)

يالههههههههههههههههههوتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدا برضو  يا كوكو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهويييييييييييييييييييييييز 
اجمل حاجة انها محافظة على الصبغة ههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوكو على الصورة جبتلى تفاؤل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## man4truth (22 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع

مرسيىىىىىىى يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_يااااااا الله_
_هههههههههههههههههههه يا ساتر يارب_
_حلوة اووووووووى ميرسى يا كوكو_​


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليك كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ياساتر يارب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا كوكو​


 ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> يالههههههههههههههههههوتى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كدا برضو  يا كوكو



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهويييييييييييييييييييييييز
> اجمل حاجة انها محافظة على الصبغة ههههههههه
> ميرسى يا كوكو على الصورة جبتلى تفاؤل
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

man4truth قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _يااااااا الله_
> _هههههههههههههههههههه يا ساتر يارب_
> _حلوة اووووووووى ميرسى يا كوكو_​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريتا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى ليك كوكو*​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مونى  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
ياساتر يارب ليه كده ياكوكو
دي ماتت واتقتلت بقالها قرن 
شكرا ياكوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا بيبو 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ناوناو (23 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة قوووووووووووووووي يا كوكو وربنا يباركك وتخدمنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا نانو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ممتازة 
شكراً


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه

حلوه يكوكو

يعم هما لاقين جواز اصلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

حلوة كتير يا كوكو
مرسي كتير​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 أبريل 2009)




----------



## مريم12 (24 أبريل 2009)

*يا لههههههههههههههههههههوتى
من كتر قاعدها ماتت بحصرتها
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسى يا كوكو
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة كتير يا كوكو
> مرسي كتير​*



ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا روز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


>




ميرررسى على مروورك يا اغريغوريوس

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *يا لههههههههههههههههههههوتى
> من كتر قاعدها ماتت بحصرتها
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرررررررررررسى يا كوكو
> ...




ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مريم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​​


----------



## kingmena (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
بيس يا مان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى ميرسى خالص 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا ميمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدة يا كوكو
ماشى
هههههههههههههه
شكراااااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا عم كوكو​*


----------



## muheb (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه ده اخر التكبر


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بقى كدة يا كوكو
> ماشى
> هههههههههههههه
> شكراااااااااااااااا​



ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا خاطى ونادم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي يا عم كوكو​*



ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا روكا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أبريل 2009)

muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههه ده اخر التكبر



ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا محب

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (26 أبريل 2009)

اية ده حرام عليك
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

يا لهوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

والله شي بيخوف

يعني عم تجبروا البنات المسكينات انو يقبلوا اي واحد يتقدملن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شو هالأسلوب المرعب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> اية ده حرام عليك
> شكرا على الموضوع




هههههههههههههههه

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا تينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

white rose قال:


> يا لهوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> والله شي بيخوف
> 
> ...



انا ماليش دعوه :11azy:

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا روز

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2009)

حرام عليك يا كوكو دي زي القمر
هههههههههه 
ربنا يباركك يا كوكو مان​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه

لا طمنتناااااا بصراحة يا كوكو على مستقبلنا 

ثانكس يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> حرام عليك يا كوكو دي زي القمر
> هههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكو مان​



ميررررررسى على مروورك يا الملكه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا طمنتناااااا بصراحة يا كوكو على مستقبلنا
> 
> ثانكس يا كوكو​



ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مرمر


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه لا بجد نهاية مؤلمة
ميرسى يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

